# Social Security Tax



## thaddeus.fernandes (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi all, 

I'm a portuguese citizen working in dubai since 8 years. 

I'm keenly eager to contribute towards the portuguese social security system by paying my social security taxes. 

I would like to know how can i make this contribution from dubai itself.

I would like to pay these taxes so that i can avail the benefits of the same once i go to any EU Country as i am planning to move to germany shortly. 

Someone kindly advise.


----------

